# WinRAR compression ratio



## sab.o.taj

i'm trying to compress an 800 MB video.
the compression ratio is 99%

..so the .rar file is 780-790 MBs. it didn't really help me.
is this unusual or are video compression ratios usually like this?


----------



## brian

ya. video cant compress too well.

why do you need it smaller


----------



## Geoff

What format is the video that you're trying to compress?

If it's anything like MPEG2, MPEG4, AVI, XVid, as well as a few others, then dont expect much if any compression because those formats are already highly compressed, such as MP3 music.



I'm going to take a guess here.  You downloaded a movie from a torrent, found out later that it was 800MB, you then realize you only have CD's and can't burn an 800MB video to a 700MB CD, so you're trying to compress it?


----------



## dark_legacy2006

lol Omega thats probly exactly it, why dont you just use a dvd, or make an actually movie


----------



## sab.o.taj

[-0MEGA-];748758 said:
			
		

> What format is the video that you're trying to compress?
> 
> If it's anything like MPEG2, MPEG4, AVI, XVid, as well as a few others, then dont expect much if any compression because those formats are already highly compressed, such as MP3 music.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a guess here.  You downloaded a movie from a torrent, found out later that it was 800MB, you then realize you only have CD's and can't burn an 800MB video to a 700MB CD, so you're trying to compress it?



uhhh..no
actually, i did not download the 'video,' not 'movie,' off the internet..
..and i, in fact, have plenty of DVD's to use..
..and no, i am not trying to compress it to get it onto a CD.

..however the video is certainly in AVI format
thank you for your advice anyhow


----------



## Geoff

If you have a DVD burner then why not burn it to a DVD?


----------

